
The Encryption Debate – 60 Minutes - jonbaer
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/60-minutes-encryption-debate-lesley-stahl/
======
mtgx
Wow. Embarrassing.

"ISIS just pushes a button..and the encrypted message goes around the world.
Just like that." \- are you trembling yet? ISIS can send messages over the
Internet!!! It's like she was implying ISIS can send a nuke like that or
something.

The whole segment was filmed from the "look how scary these terrorists are -
how can you _still_ support encryption?" point of view.

